# dell color laser



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

this is probably a dumb question for you guys, but i am going to ask anyway . i am looking to buy a dell color laser and it has 128mb built in memory with the option to go up to 1gb. what exactly does the memory do for the printer? i have a few ideas, but i want to be sure.
thanks, dave


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1 - Why Dell?
2 - Are you set on Dell?
3 - What is your price range... there are several options out there.

If we could... we would drop all our Dell Color Laser's off a bridge.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1 - Why Dell?
> 2 - Are you set on Dell?
> 3 - What is your price range... there are several options out there.
> 
> If we could... we would drop all our Dell Color Laser's off a bridge.


1.LOL, i just have always bought dell stuff.
2. not really
3. no more than $400

they(dell) have a pretty nice one on sale right now for $399


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Memory for printers is more then always for graphic intensive printing. Printing is spooled, on most printers, one page at a time into printer memory. More memory means less time waiting for your computer to feed the printer's memory.

I will also agree with Earl about Dell printers. They make good desktop and ok laptops....don't like their printers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Take a look at the HP's...

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/e...ifunction/printers/color_hp_laserjet_printers

They have some models sub $399 and have two new models scheduled to be released.

Like I said... if I could... I would get rid of all our Dell Colors.
I am very fond of our Xerox Phaser, but it is around $700


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks guys, i will let you know what i decide


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Memory for printers is more then always for graphic intensive printing. Printing is spooled, on most printers, one page at a time into printer memory. More memory means less time waiting for your computer to feed the printer's memory.
> 
> I will also agree with Earl about Dell printers. They make good desktop and ok laptops....don't like their printers.


so basically, if i gave the printer a bunch of work to do i could close my computer out of that page and work on something else on another page. that way i wouldnt have to wait for it to get done printing


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dave29 said:


> so basically, if i gave the printer a bunch of work to do i could close my computer out of that page and work on something else on another page. that way i wouldnt have to wait for it to get done printing


Not completely..

More like... the more memory the printer has.....

You can send a complex job... and it leaves your Computer's print spooler and is completely in the printer's memory.

So after it is there... you can shutdown your computer... and the printer will continue with the print job.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> so basically, if i gave the printer a bunch of work to do i could close my computer out of that page and work on something else on another page. that way i wouldnt have to wait for it to get done printing


Exactly. If your printer can only handle one page at a time, it will be spooling that 30 page document for a long time.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

gotcha, thanks again guys


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Unlike Inkjet printers laser printers form the entire page in their memory before printing which is why they need a lot of memory. Of course as mentioned you can also put multiple pages in the memory if you have it.

That said we have 2 Dell Color Lasers here at work and they have worked flawlessly for quite some time now. With that in mind I recently bought one for my house. I picked up the 3110 for an amazing price with our corporate discount.

I like you wondered about the memory after all kinds of research I finally figured out that it utilizes DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 533 (PC2 4200) Laptop Memory. I ended up picking up this one here from New Egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145593 for a little more money then it is now. I popped it in as soon as I got it and it has been working perfect ever since.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i actually have 2gb's of that memory not being used!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Dave, I am not sure if this will work for you but it looks like a good deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828112087


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thats a good deal, but now i am thinking that i want a multifunction. cheapest one i can find is $699. i cant make up my mind


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Arn't Dell printers just rebranded Lexmarks?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish I could recommend any consumer printer, but they are all either ink/toner hogs or way too slow.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wish I could recommend any consumer printer, but they are all either ink/toner hogs or way too slow.


Well we cant all have the luxury of playing with your toys Stuart so......:lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

dave29 said:


> thats a good deal, but now i am thinking that i want a multifunction. cheapest one i can find is $699. i cant make up my mind


We've got a multi-function HP here at work that is nice. Dont get a Samsung whatever you do, they are horrible for the money that you fork out.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Arn't Dell printers just rebranded Lexmarks?


Lexmark and Samsung. Basically whoever is the cheapest supplier at the time. Has been Samsung for the most part recently.

My biggest problem is parts and spare ink/toner. HP and Lexmark items can be found anywhere. Slightly off brand printers are sometimes mail order only for parts.

Forgot they use Xerox at times too...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

all right, i think i have found 2 that i like and i cant decide. any thoughts?
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=A0573738
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=A0655442

i am leaning towards the BROTHER because it is a bit smaller. they both have distinctive ring detection and i definately need that


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

well i just ordered the brother. it is faster and smaller than the canon. hope i like it!


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Brother is a good choice, IMHO. I've never had too much of a problem with any of their products.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

good, glad to hear that. i read the reveiws on both and everyone said that the canon is just way to slow and bulky.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Personally, I'd stay away from the HP's, alot of their lower end (cheaper) lasers are mail in service - mail the printer in for service. Lexmark still does mail out replacements (mail you a replacement, you then send you bad one back.) Although, you can upgrade your HP warrantee and get the same from them.

Personally, I have a Lexmark c762 in my office and love it (of course it was 2 grand). I don't personally like brothers and samsung - they seem cheap and I've seen more die. But in the end, one thing to remember is the cheaper the printer, the more expensive the toner.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Brother is an excellent choice!

HP's are OK, but you need to install the corporate drivers or at least run the custom installation options when loading the software.
Otherwise, they'll hijack every media extension you have and reset your homepage to HP.com.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

well the BROTHER showed up today. i got it hooked up and printed about 40 pages with it. print quality is excellent on the ''normal'' setting. it is not quite as fast as advertised, although i havent messes around with the settings yet. it is a bit loud and slow on startup, but this is my firstcolor laser so i dont have anything to compare it too. other than that, it seems like a decent color laser multifunction.


----------

